# algae in sand - how to prevent it



## bedouin

I have a consistent problem with algae growing in my sand, creating a nasty looking green carpet in parts of my tank. The only way I have been able to get rid of it is by manually removing it. I would rather prevent it from growing in the first place, however. The stuff is so friggin' annoying! Any tips? I am using the very light-colored pool filter sand, and I think my lights might be a little too bright. I am looking into getting some floating plants to help shade the tank. I keep the lights on for 7hrs a day. I'm also considering getting darker sand, maybe black sand, to minimize the amount of light bouncing around in my tank.

Thanks!


----------



## smellsfishy1

Cutting back on the hours the lights are on.
Check nitrates and see if they may be too high.
Decrease feeding and see if phosphorous may be contributing to the problem.

Bushy nose pleco, algae eating fish etc.
Does it come off when you gravel vac?


----------



## bedouin

Well, I have a pleco in the tank, but he hides under my driftwood most of the day and doesn't seem to bother with the sand - likes the driftwood too much.

When I vacuum the sand, most of the algae stays in the sand. It can get pretty thick, and forms clumps, so it is too heavy for my vacuum to suck up. I use a siphon vac, which unfortunately I think is not strong enough. I've been having problems with the siphon vacs because they don't even seem to suck up a lot of the fish poop that is too heavy for the suction to grab. This in turn is probably contributing to the algae in the sand. I have looked at the more powerful vacs on the market, but they are SO expensive. Any suggestions on vacs are welcome!

How many hours would you suggest on the lights? 7 seems like quite a short period of light, but maybe I should knock it down even further?

As far as feeding is concerned, I try to only feed the fish what they can eat in 5 minutes, and feed them once a day. I have tried doing the once a week day of fasting for them, but my Jack Dempsey starts eating the tiger barbs when I do that - so it is every day now.

I'll check the phosphorous levels and get back to you on that one. Usually it is at 0, but that may have changed.

I have two filters running on my 75 gal tank - an Emperor 400 and a Rena Filstar xP3. I have lots of biological media in my filters, as well. I do about a 15% water change approximately every 2 weeks. Maybe I should be changing the water more frequently?


----------



## smellsfishy1

There are a couple of things that you should address:
The feeding, cut it back to whatever the fish eat in 1 minute 2x/day or just once a day.
Water changes, I would do a 50% every week especially how you have been feeding and Jack's are good sized fish.

At least try it and see what happens.
Remove the algae and see if it comes back or not.
Hope it works for you.


----------



## bedouin

Ok. I'll give that a try. Thanks smellsfishy1.


----------



## Beo

Another thing you could try is to use an automatic timer to switch the lights off part way through the 7 hour period you normally run them, then back on again a couple of hours later. From what I have read, higher plants (if you have any) are able to adapt to this 'siesta' with no trouble, whilst algae will find it more difficult and should grow more slowly.

Obviously this treats a symptom, rather than tackling the underlying cause of the problem, which is probably down to nitrates or phosphates building up in your system and fertilising the algae. I agree that larger water changes on a more frequent basis should make a big difference.

After physically removing the offending algae and then adopting a new water change regime, you should begin to see an improvement, though it could take some time!

Good luck - algae is, undoubtedly, one of the banes of fishkeeping!


----------



## Malawiman82

Hi there.

Had exactly the same problem in my tank and i can advise you how to get rid of it, but you are in for a long battle so be prepared for that. I have white river rocks and white sand in my aquarium and it ruins the look completely, so the work is well worth it.

What you are getting is something called 'cyanobacteria' or sometimes its called other things. Its usually caused by high nitrates and mainly high phosphate levels.

Firstly the things that won't work are 1. reducing your light and 2. reducing your nitrate levels. The main key to getting rid of it is reducing the phosphate levels in the aquarium and doing large water changes and cleaning the aquarium regularly.

Firstly buy yourself a phosphate removing agent. I used ROWA phos which is easy to use and worked great. Put that into your filter media baskets in the bag provided and leave it in there all the time. Next, you will have to perform 40% water changes weekly as well as removing all of the rock and as much substrate as you can (ensuring you get every bit of the bacteria out even if you have to scoop it out) Its very time consuming but pays off in the end. Once the bacteria and substrate is out rinse the sand and rock of all the remaining visible bacteria and then re fill you tank with the clean rock and sand etc.

Over the days between you water changes you have to keep an eye on the substrate and if you see it starting again scoop it out along with the sand immediately around this. After 6-8 weeks you will notice a change and it will almost stop appearing. At this time add some Caribsea Aragonite sand which will remove all of your nitrates and harmful substances and hey presto, you are free of the bacteria for good.

I kept up regular water changes and hoovered the substrate every time and it never came back. Any queries on this at all then send me a PM and i'll help you out. I know how frustrating it gets as its a long haul.

All the best with it. Let me know how it goes!

Greg


----------



## planenut007

Pleco useless unless you are looking for alot of amonia, UV sterilizer...for sure cure for problem.
Just my $.02


----------



## frank1rizzo

And I am over here trying to grow green algae in my tropheus tanks...

:lol:


----------



## BRANT13

ya i cant keep it in my tanks either...send some my way plzz


----------

